# Edge Banding



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Usually when I build cabinets or any kind of furniture I try to stick with hardwood frames but sometimes you have to use plywood. In this case it was birch and usually I make the face frames from Maple or Oak but I decided to stick with birch. I don't have one of the fancy banding gadgets so out comes the iron and do it caveman style. After the second long piece I said there has to be an easier way. Trying to hold the piece and heat it and press just doesn't work and it's burning my fingers so I came up with this. The pictures tell all, clamp it and stick it down with some push pins and iron away. I used to trim with a tiny block plane but the bandit works pretty good. The piece is a coffee bar for a local store, I hope it holds up to the amount of traffic that place has.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

All done and delivered.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done, sir. Sometimes the best ideas are the simplest.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Simple Things*

I'm not too big a fan of banding, it just doesn't look too durable. I don't think the customer even cared if I would have left the end grain showing. The doors did not receive any treatment but that's what they wanted. I have another project starting that should look a lot better. Wado


----------

